#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Queue Dinamico

## aperigo

Ola a todos,

Tenho uma rede wireless em um ambiente de festa e preciso criar uma queue no mk para dividir por igual uma conexao de 20 megas entre os dispositivos, sei q usa pcq... quero q funcione da seguinte forma, 2 dispositivos conectados e usando a internet, 10 megas pra cada, 4 conectados 5 megas pra cada, ou seja, fazer um controle de banda dinamico.. Alguma dica? 

Alessandro

----------


## eduardomazolini

Pcq mesmo

Enviado de meu SM-G800H usando Tapatalk

----------

